# the gold PSE Dominator 3D has arrived!



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats Dylan and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice! Happy B-day!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

to bad it didnt come before vortex! I wanted to shoot that thing lol


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh................amazing!


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

outdoorsman3 said:


> to bad it didnt come before vortex! I wanted to shoot that thing lol



Scores are up on FB, Dylan take some good pictures! things shoot nice!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

looks good buddy, whats the letoff on the ME's?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks awesome I love my supra me.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Jacob, hes been working alot this summer and doesnt get on much, I believe the letoff is 75%, he put the Bomar stops on it so the wall is actually pretty solid, he hasnt got to shoot it outside yet because of working so much but has played with the stabs weights a bit and has gone up quite a bit to get the pin to settle down, still going to stick with Fatboys for indoor 3d and shoot it fast, once spring comes around he will decide on a arrow that will get him to 280 fps without going down in poundage to much. think he wants to shoot 27s for 3d next summer after seeing how the fullbores worked in my bow.

we got all winter to do some testing on different arrows to find the right ones.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool deal man, looks sweet.

I was going to get an Elite Pure for 3-d (I shoot hunter class, go figure right?) but then I kinda decided not to for now and decided to stick with Mathews mostly because of how much Matt McPherson supports so many missionaries and is a devout Christian, and our beliefs lign up.
I was kinda targeting a Conquest Triumph but now that I've looked around a bit I'm getting a Drenalin LD. I actually found a really nice one for a lot less money than it's worth so right now I'm working it over with the current owner and as soon as I give my dad the money so he can give the guy the money via paypal I'll have a blueberry w/black limbs 70# Drenalin LD on the way. 
and thats my b-day gift to me which my b-day is tomorrow so it works out pretty well.
37" ata, smooth shooting machine, 7" BH and IBO of 315 it ought to shoot pretty sweet imo.

once again congrats on the bow it looks sweet, way to rock those flo green strings!


----------

